
US: Chinese Hackers Are Targeting COVID19 Vaccine Researchers - JesseJon
https://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/chinese-hackers-targeting-covid19/
======
blendergeek
>The US authorities have formally blamed Chinese-affiliated hackers for
attempting to steal vital COVID-19 research from domestic companies working on
vaccines.

I think that one sentence sums up what is wrong with using the word 'steal'
and 'theft' for intellectual property. This article, by using the 'steal',
makes it sound as if the Chinese are actively harming the Americans. What is
alleged here is actually very different. If I am reading this correctly,
American companies are trying to keep vital health knowledge secret and
American law allows them to do so. Chinese 'hackers' are alleged to be
breaking American law by obtaining this information with out requisite
authorization.

This is very different from "Chinese trying to steal American vaccines".

~~~
JesseJon
I think you summed it up pretty well, both sides are playing dirty here.

